# Gainers and Protein Blends recommendations



## TheJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Recommendations on Gainers or Protein blends?  What I'm looking for is to add some extra calories/protein/carbs to my diet.  I'm never hungry, but if I try to eat more I feel uncomfortable.  So I've been trying Muscletech Muscle Builder from Walmart, however If I take in enough daily to get an extra 5-800 calories, it's goes pretty quick and at $20 per 2lbs, that's gonna get expensive.  Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks.  No one has said why, it's just what they say?

Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?

Thanks


----------



## ExLe (Nov 10, 2011)

TheJ said:


> Recommendations on Gainers or Protein blends? What I'm looking for is to add some extra calories/protein/carbs to my diet. I'm never hungry, but if I try to eat more I feel uncomfortable. So I've been trying Muscletech Muscle Builder from Walmart, however If I take in enough daily to get an extra 5-800 calories, it's goes pretty quick and at $20 per 2lbs, that's gonna get expensive. Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks. No one has said why, it's just what they say?
> 
> Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?
> 
> Thanks


 
Make your own gainer...

Buy whey protein 5lb for $30-$40 this should last you a good month...

Then get Quick oats $2... Drink your protein shake with skim milk and microwave 80 grams of quick oats.

 There is a good 500 Calories plus...

You can even add a spoon full of natural peanut butter for healthy fats and another 100 calories...

if you want it all as a shake grind your oats in a blender to powder, then add protein, milk, pb and enjoy... 



Much better than a weight gainer shake with tons of fillers...


----------



## TheJ (Nov 11, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that, good idea...  So any basic whey protein will work?


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

those 2500 calories weight gainers you'd see at GNC should do the trick. I tried those, way too sweet and strong got me all hyper. 



TheJ said:


> Recommendations on Gainers or Protein blends?  What I'm looking for is to add some extra calories/protein/carbs to my diet.  I'm never hungry, but if I try to eat more I feel uncomfortable.  So I've been trying Muscletech Muscle Builder from Walmart, however If I take in enough daily to get an extra 5-800 calories, it's goes pretty quick and at $20 per 2lbs, that's gonna get expensive.  Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks.  No one has said why, it's just what they say?
> 
> Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Make your own gainer...
> 
> Buy whey protein 5lb for $30-$40 this should last you a good month...
> 
> ...





I have done this before and truly works. Plus is really good. They are good after a hard work out as a post work out drink.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Make your own gainer...
> 
> Buy whey protein 5lb for $30-$40 this should last you a good month...
> 
> ...




I would also throw in some extra virgin olive oil. You can hardly taste it and it adds 200+ caps for 2 tbsp


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 12, 2011)

TheJ said:


> ...Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks.  No one has said why, it's just what they say?
> 
> Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?
> 
> Thanks



Do you like the taste of arsenic? EAS Myoplex and Cytosport Muscle Milk = arsenic, cadmium, lead poisoning? - Healthspan Blog

 I tend to steer clear of companies like muscletech because of their advertising tactics. They will put anything on a label to make you want to buy their products. How "super, extreme, and hardcore" can you get?


----------



## Bonesaw (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Make your own gainer...
> 
> Buy whey protein 5lb for $30-$40 this should last you a good month...
> 
> ...


this plus some maltodextrin (carbo gain) is what i use


----------



## ExLe (Nov 12, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> this plus some maltodextrin (carbo gain) is what i use


 ^^^
This post workout is king...

I do a 50/50 malto, dextrose with my whey post workout...

Ya any %100 whey protein will work...

And the oats should be the ones in the large long tub, not the flavored sugar ones...


----------



## Bonesaw (Nov 13, 2011)

i only use oats when making a protein shake with ice cream in the blender.  
Ice cream, 2 scoops of whey, 2 scoops of malto(200 calories, 50g carbs) some milk, herseys syrup, a ton of peanut butter, and a cup of oats.  liquid reeses   ~1500 total calories.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 13, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> i only use oats when making a protein shake with ice cream in the blender.
> Ice cream, 2 scoops of whey, 2 scoops of malto(200 calories, 50g carbs) some milk, herseys syrup, a ton of peanut butter, and a cup of oats. liquid reeses ~1500 total calories.


 

Fuck that sounds good...


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you ever tried Gaspair's Myofusion? The protein taste so good and has a solid profile.  Also look around at PES Anabeta. It will help with mass gains. 




TheJ said:


> Recommendations on Gainers or Protein blends? What I'm looking for is to add some extra calories/protein/carbs to my diet. I'm never hungry, but if I try to eat more I feel uncomfortable. So I've been trying Muscletech Muscle Builder from Walmart, however If I take in enough daily to get an extra 5-800 calories, it's goes pretty quick and at $20 per 2lbs, that's gonna get expensive. Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks. No one has said why, it's just what they say?
> 
> Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 13, 2011)

Make a homemade gainer. You control the macro ratio and the total calories and it is usually a lot healthier then those garbage weight gainers...


----------



## caaraa (Nov 13, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that, good idea.


----------



## Built (Nov 13, 2011)

Olive oil. One tablespoon has about 120 testosterone-boosting calories. Toss a shot of olive oil into each of two ordinary protein shakes a day and there's 500 extra calories you won't even notice.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

If your blender is beefy enough just throw everything you own into it.  I know a lot of the cheaper blenders can't really do oats very well otherwise it seems like you are eating whole oats in the shake.

For a gainer I like this approach(but feel free to adjust to your needs):

2c whole milk(its a gainer, you better not be messing with that skim stuff)
1tb olvie oil(or a shot as built put it, but add some cause you cant taste the added calories).
2 scoops of whey
1/2C-3/4C of oats
heaping TB of PB
(and at this point you can add about whatever else you want; banana, pumpkin, you name it).  

Okay this could be a tad overkill but drinking two of these a day will get you close to an extra 1000 calories of healthy macros.  Most of the gnc weight gainers are sugar.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> If your blender is beefy enough just throw everything you own into it. I know a lot of the cheaper blenders can't really do oats very well otherwise it seems like you are eating whole oats in the shake.
> 
> For a gainer I like this approach(but feel free to adjust to your needs):
> 
> ...


 
Nice shake...

You can also substitute the olive oil and use flax seed oil...

Save the olive oil for when you cook your meats...


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2011)

Please do not use flax oil for this. 

Olive oil is rich in monounsaturated fat, the one that's been associated with helping your boys turn cholesterol into testosterone. Olive oil converts cholesterol more easily into testosterone

Flax oil is high in polyunsaturated fat - but the plant form "ALA", not the animal forms EPA/DHA. This is a problem if you consume too much of it, since humans suck at the conversion via delta-6-desaturase. Men's bodies are particularly bad at this conversion, which may be slightly better (but still lousy) in young women (conversion rates are positively correlated with estrogen levels). Polyunsaturates are necessary for human health, but more is NOT better: they promote inflammation in the body. 

A decent rule of thumb is to set minimal fat intake at half a gram per pound lean mass, with about a third coming from each of monos, saturates and polyunsaturates and at least 3g coming from EPA/DHA (the uber-conservative AHA says 3g combined EPA/DHA is GRAS - "generally regarded as safe" - without a doctor's supervision). If you go higher than half a gram per pound lean mass, lean on the monos and saturates for the extra to get most of your fats from monos, then saturates, and the least from polys. 

As an example, I carry about 120 lbs lean mass, so my fat intake is minimally at least 60g daily; 20g mono, 20g saturated, 20g poly (of which 3g is the combined EPA/DHA provided by the ten capsules of fish oil I consume daily). I generally like my fat intake closer to 100g daily, so I lean on olive oil, raw nuts, avocados, and butter for the extra. 

For your omega-3, stick to oily, cold-water fish and fish oils.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 14, 2011)

Built said:


> Please do not use flax oil for this.
> 
> Olive oil is rich in monounsaturated fat, the one that's been associated with helping your boys turn cholesterol into testosterone. Olive oil converts cholesterol more easily into testosterone
> 
> ...



Was just about to say not to swap out fish oil for flax, but I think you said it a little better.


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Have you ever tried Gaspair's Myofusion? The protein taste so good and has a solid profile.  Also look around at PES Anabeta. It will help with mass gains.



yeah great tasting stuff ...i jus got IDS 5 lbs  bucket of vanilla and man i miss my myofusion tastes is 10 x better


----------



## TheJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info!  Great stuff...I really like the idea of a home made gainer.  Now just have to decide on what whey to get.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 16, 2011)

Will any evoo do?  Or are there certain things One should be looking for if he/she wanted to add it in?  Great thread by the way.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh heck bro Myofusion all the way. I buy the 5lb tub off Orbit every other month or so. 




gamma said:


> yeah great tasting stuff ...i jus got IDS 5 lbs bucket of vanilla and man i miss my myofusion tastes is 10 x better


----------



## TheJ (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah, that's what I decided on last night and ordered, I read alot on the anabeta too, very interesting...might try it, but I'm gonna wait on that one a while.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 17, 2011)

TheJ said:


> yeah, that's what I decided on last night and ordered, I read alot on the anabeta too, very interesting...might try it, but I'm gonna wait on that one a while.


 
Cool bro let me know how you like it. Anabeta is just one of the tops that I've seen logged every where and I used it and liked it a lot. Orbit does daily deals so take a look from time to time. Wicked deals. Which Flavor od Myo did you get?


----------



## TheJ (Nov 18, 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## TheJ (Nov 19, 2011)

Myofusion came in today, not 5 minutes out of the box and I had to try it, the taste is so much better than what I've had before.  Now it's time to try that recipe!  Time will tell.


----------



## MidWest (Nov 19, 2011)

Here at the ironmag store they have the new complete protein available.  Very Legit stuff.  

I recommend you take a look at it. 

Midwest


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 19, 2011)

I rather drink hydrolized whey protein after a workout, all that other shit takes too long to breakdown into the simplest form. although it's quite expensive! ill drink the other shit protein throughout the day.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a big fan of Muscle Juice. Loaded in calories. I break it up into two servings. 500 calories each. the full 1000-something is too much for me to handle at once. Take one in the morning, and one afternoon. 
However for another alternative just go with normal protein and buy some Waxy maize starch--I am a fan. I add it to my protein shake for some extra carbs. Wanna add some fat? Go with the peanut butter like the gentlemen below mentioned. 

Definitly look into that Muscle Juice though. It is cheap, loaded in calories, and will get some weight packed on.




TheJ said:


> Recommendations on Gainers or Protein blends? What I'm looking for is to add some extra calories/protein/carbs to my diet. I'm never hungry, but if I try to eat more I feel uncomfortable. So I've been trying Muscletech Muscle Builder from Walmart, however If I take in enough daily to get an extra 5-800 calories, it's goes pretty quick and at $20 per 2lbs, that's gonna get expensive. Plus I've read recently (and from some on these forums) that Muscletech sucks. No one has said why, it's just what they say?
> 
> Anyway, what are your recommendations and 'why'?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Built (Nov 29, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Will any evoo do?  Or are there certain things One should be looking for if he/she wanted to add it in?  Great thread by the way.



It doesn't need to be EVOO. Any olive oil will do. It's just for the calories, and a light olive oil will have less flavour - easier to knock back in a shake.


----------

